# Dundrum Town Centre: Staff car parking charges.



## Gypsy girl (18 Sep 2006)

Hi All,

Can any of AAM members tell me if staff working at the Dundrum Shopping Centre get a discount or special rate towards car parking charges?

I have been offered a position which entails me working at the centre and car parking costs could be the deciding factor.


----------



## pat127 (20 Sep 2006)

I don't know, but as no one has replied I'm going to speculate that the payment of the charges is a private matter between the employer and employee rather than a perk available automatically to all employees. 

Have you asked the employer in question what their policy is? You could also ring the Centre on 298-4123 and someone may be able to tell you.


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Sep 2006)

I don't think I have ever seen a retail outlet providing parking for staff, where everyone else has to pay.


----------



## Bamhan (20 Sep 2006)

Many car parks offer a weekly ticket or a monthly ticket for parking which could significantly reduce your costs. Worth picking up the phone and asking someone at the Dundrum shopping centre who can fill you in.


----------



## grizzcol (20 Sep 2006)

my sister works in dundrum and they get no discount..there is apparently about 2 allocated free spaces per shop but as u no doubt probably know management are likely to get it .... she parks in a housing estate bout 5 mins walk away for free


----------



## Gypsy girl (20 Sep 2006)

CCOVICH. I asked if there was a discount or special rate for staff parking at the centre, i did'nt ask if there was *FREE* parking for staff!

Thanks all for your replies.


----------



## gianni (20 Sep 2006)

I don't have any insider knowledge to this but just adding my 2c's. 

The (relative) shortage of spaces in the centre would lead me to speculate that employees would be actively _discouraged_ from parking in the centre. Any time that I have passed the centre during peak times (late night shopping/weekends) the car park info thing is showing almost 100% occupancy.

AFAIK the estates in the immediate vicinity are introducing pay n' display parking to stop free parkers. If I were in this situation I would find the nearest LUAS station with the best free parking and leave my car there, (Kilmacud Station would be a good bet, 1 stop from Balally/Shopping Centre)


----------



## Gypsy girl (20 Sep 2006)

Thanks Gianni thats a very good idea.


----------

